# Getting AMD 6400+ Stable for Prime95



## Edric (Sep 7, 2008)

Since I've made some changes to my rig I've been trying to get a handle on some minor stability issues. Screwy cheap ram with screwy timings was the initial culprit (as now "Blend" test seems to run fine for extended periods) but I've noticed running In-place large FFTs (max heat, max power consumption, low tested memory) I'd have the occasional failure on core 0 while the other one keeps chugging along.

Specs as follows
AMD 6400+ X2 125w TDP
ECS A780GM-A mobo
2GB Avant Tech PC2-6400 6-5-5-18 @1.8v
Spire 600w PSU
Nvidia GTX 280

As of writing this I'm actually running prime95 and so far so good. One thing I did try was increasing the CPU voltage ever so slightly (+2 overvolt modification in bios = +8mV), before when running prime95 test to consume the most power, core voltage was checking in at 1.39v max and 1.31v minimum. I don't think it's a PSU problem, but I guess my question is, will feeding it a few more mV possibly help out my stability?

Heat does not seem to be a big factor even though I could probably stand to get a better cooler. At max load I'm seeing 62-63C which I hear is actually pretty normal for this particular processor (fastest dual-core class AMD has made). 

I hope I'm on the right track here, as I've said, it's very minor instability, but when it comes to prime95, ANY errors means you don't have a %100 rock solid system. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Edit: Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place but I figured you OC'ers would probably know best


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thats a shaky PSU to be overclocking with ............ especially with such a high end power hogging video card 

the ram is probably going to be your kink in the equation ......... your ram needs to be bumped up to 1.9 volts but I dont think your ram is rated for that 

I would bump the cpu volts by .02 volts and then test again ............... if you can pass two hours of stress testing without exceeding 65C ................... then back down .01 volt at a time until you get a failure ........... adjust accordingly


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd get this PSU

Corsair 850w
$140
after rebate $120
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009







thats a damn good price for that unit !


----------

